# What is the best way to avoid bloat?



## Mindi Hammerstone (May 20, 2017)

I saw the sticky and that poor dog. Horses can get that as well except it's called colic. But of course this is a dog column. I was told by a trainer long ago who was helping me one day to add water to the food and stir it around for a bit. Ben is fed twice a day and so is Jack. Should I feed the same amount only more frequently in smaller bits?


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

I read somewhere recently that part of the cause may be genetic. 

No proof that this works but seems logical; I avoid any food that contains cereals, use only Orijen and some of the Acana products, feed twice a day with smaller portions, add some water to the feed, wait several hours after feeding before exercise and/or training and prefer condition the dog early in the day when it is cool. 

Made one of these that I keep in the car.

http://http://www.kifka.com/Elektrik/BloatFirstAid.htm

G.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes, some breeds are more prone. Any deep-chested dog is more prone than types. Also I suspect that some genetic lines within a breed can be pre-disposed to it based on observation. 

I tend to feed free choice. Everyone is fed in two meals (right now at 5pm and again at 7-8pm). I put out the dry kibble and then give everyone 1/3 can of wet food. The dogs normally eat the wet and then may or not eat the kibble. That kibble stays out. They can free feed until it's gone. Sometimes the dog is extremely hungry and will go clean up the kibble left in another's pan. If the kibble is still in the pan at the next feeding then the amount of new kibble is reduced to match a regular feeding. I've not (knock on wood) had an issue with bloat. The dog gets to graze as the mood strikes them. Being SAR dogs, I don't have the luxury of knowing when the pager will go off. I've put food down and then immediately left for a search. I've fed them during a search. I've come home after exercising them and put down food within 15 minutes of coming back. After a feeding, I've had them go into the backyard for a game of chase and body slamming. I also do not have any dog with food aggression issues. From what I've been told this type of feeding makes them overly prone for the risk of bloat but so far, no issues. 

However, I DO NOT have dogs that will overeat. Unlike labs or some other high food drive dogs, I can throw 100lbs of dog food into the middle of the floor and they only eat a cup or so at a time. Some folks put down the bowl for 20 mins and then pick it up after that time if still unfinished. I don't do that as I feel it encourages the dog overeating when at that time its not hungry or conditions them to bolt the food down because its now or never, until the next feeding. I feel that by allowing them to graze through the day it actually reduces the risk of bloat. I don't wet the kibble down as this makes it heavy and sits on the stomach harder (IMO) because of the water weight. 

In the end, it's doing what you feel is best for your dog. I don't exactly recommend my way because these are my dogs and the years have taught me what works with mine. I sure as hell could not feed this way if I had labs instead of shorthairs. Your dog and your situation will be different. Do what you feel is right and works in your situation.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

However, I do have the gas-x gel caps in my first aid kit in the car and also in my home. At the first sign of potential distress you can break open the gel caps and smear the liquid on the dog's gums. It will be rapidly absorbed across the mucosal membranes and can stop a potential bloating event.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

If my dog was a chow hound I'd feed him twice a day. I feed him once a day. My current dog hardly ever finishes his meals. I feed 3 cups of quality kibble that is soaked for about an hour. He gets half a can of food as well. He's fed 3 hours before work time and is crated until then. No exercise during that period. My wife hates that I soak his food but I've not had a dog bloat yet.


----------



## Mindi Hammerstone (May 20, 2017)

I feed "Beyond" kibble and soak it. It has no grain in it. It's much more expensive than the more popular brands though it is by Purina. But the cost is offset by avoiding junk food and a trip to the vet. I didn't think about bloat when I got the food only that I read the ingredients and liked what I saw. 
I saw that a lot of people feed raw. One thing I wondered, how can the dog avoid choking on the bones or are the bones soft being fresh? My boys eat twice a day and have good weight. With my Golden now I have to encourage him to eat and call him back to try to get him to eat. I act all happy and he eats it all again. He's about ten now. My Mal boy is a chow hound and I think would eat an entire bag if I let him. No off switch lol.


----------



## Dan Thi (Mar 26, 2017)

@Gerald, that seems a little bit out of my expertise. Do you have a medical background or did you get anyone to show you how it is correctly done? The article you linked actually suggests doing it from time to time (like an 'exercise'), have you ever done that?

@Sarah, that's interesting. Can you post or pm me a link to these gel-caps?

My little guy is doing really good on 'Natural Balance' (Limited Ingredient Dog Food), and a Non-chicken formula (as chicken seemed to bother him.**). I've heard good things about 'Taste of The Wild' as well. When I get my next puppy I plan on feeding an all raw for him, as the breeder will have him on raw. (I'm not sure if I'll switch my little ones kibble to raw as he's doing just fine with his food right now.)

**From above bracket; They say dogs with chicken allergies sometimes do fine eating Raw Chicken, but not the chicken found in dog foods.... I found that interesting.

Check out this really interesting documentary/film on the Unregulated Dog Food Industry; http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5700496/
Trailer:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eVoicSHimI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Thi said:


> @
> @Sarah, that's interesting. Can you post or pm me a link to these gel-caps?


http://www.everydayhealth.com/drugs/simethicone

This is a trade name version but there are generics out there over-the-counter at walmart, Walgreen, etc.

The active ingredient is Simethicone. You want the liquid filled gel caps. You don't feed the capsule to the dog but pop the capsule drip down the throat and smear the liquid directly onto the mucosal membranes of the mouth (gums, inner lips, tongue, etc.). The medication is absorbed directly into the bloodstream and can help stop a bloating event before a torsion can develop. For an average size dog 60-80lbs, I would be smearing 3-4 caps worth on the gums. But you almost can't overdose on this stuff so don't see a problem if you chose to use more. If you get the torsion, you need to get the dog to a vet asap as only surgery can correct this. If you have the training, then throw a large bore IV needle into your car kit so you can do a needle reduction if necessary.


----------



## Misty Wegner (May 22, 2015)

My boy, a gsd/malamute mix is a chow hound and I feed him in a 'piggy bowl' that has been designed to slow his eating.. On occasion I see him panting when it isn't hot and I give him a gas x in the gel cap, just pop it down his throat and about 5 minutes later he goes and lays down and sleeps.. Gas x/simethicone is awesome stuff and as Sarah said, hard to od a dog on..


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

In the same line of thought as the "piggy bowl" you can also use smooth river rocks to make the dog work a bit to get to the food.

Obviously they should be big enough that the dog cant swallow them.


----------

